# Skin



## SL92 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not one who likes to keep secrets, that just confuses and infuriates people. I am making a skin for TBT, and although I haven't even started, you can check out what's going on here. So no complaining about a lack of a skin. Another plus of showing you is I get feedback, should anyone want to see how it's turning out in the future.

I also suck at long explanatory posts. I'll keep everyone updated here, I suppose.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome. 

We need a skin. =o


----------



## Tyler (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea Storm and I recruited SL for making the skin.

He better do it right. : D


----------



## SL92 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yah-huh. Another thing to note is I'm basing this skin off of a previous skin, which still isn't finished, so there's going to be all sorts of crazy crap in there while I'm working on it.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 13, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Yah-huh. Another thing to note is I'm basing this skin off of a previous skin, which still isn't finished, so there's going to be all sorts of crazy crap in there while I'm working on it.[/quote]Craziness is always good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh boy, I can't wait to see it when its completely done. D:


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 13, 2008)

On a semi-related note; holy CRAP that No More Heroes skin is amazing.


----------



## Jman (Sep 13, 2008)

Good luck with it SL.   

Let me know if you need help/suggestions or anything.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow those are pretty sweet!  Can't wait! xD


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Sep 14, 2008)

I suppose we could share skins with TBT...


----------



## SL92 (Sep 14, 2008)

Symerwizkid22 said:
			
		

> I suppose we could share skins with TBT...


I suppose you could, but I'm not letting you. I'm making these skins specifically for the forum I'm making it for, little things like the redirect forum icon, text area, banner... they wouldn't make sense anywhere else.

And the AC skin I'm making here, it won't make sense on TNR. It's like making a sig just for yourself and having a bunch of other people wear it as well.

In any case, I'm working on the Animal Crossing one today. I have a good idea of how to make it so only the background and banner change every season.


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Sep 14, 2008)

That's what I assumed.  Sharing skins would me really awkward if you ask me.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 14, 2008)

Mkay, I worked on it for two hours or so, and you can see where I'm going with it. Nowhere close to completed, but you can get the idea.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 14, 2008)

Are you making three different skins? summer, autumn and winter?
Then we could choose them from the theme selector, and the default skin would fit the current season.

Thats just an idea.  :gyroidsheriff:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 14, 2008)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Are you making three different skins? summer, autumn and winter?
> Then we could choose them from the theme selector, and the default skin would fit the current season.
> 
> Thats just an idea.  :gyroidsheriff:


Exactly our plan. ;D


----------



## SL92 (Sep 15, 2008)

As far as I can tell right now, the fall, summer, and spring ones are going to be similar, but the winter one I'll have to mess with the color scheme a bit. Winter has a cool background, while I'm working with warm colors for the rest of the seasons.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, somebody pinned this. Thanks.

As of now most of the CSS is finished and I'm working on images. The skin is going to be finished by the end of the week.

I've also realized it's hard to make a borderless skin look good.


----------



## Justin (Sep 17, 2008)

LULZ.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 18, 2008)

I love you, too, Jubby. <3


----------



## Justin (Sep 18, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]I love you, too, Jubby. <3 [/quote]<3


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, this isn't a relationship forum you two...

Anyway, my first suggestion is new "bar things"

http://209.85.62.24/145/11/0/f163196/sea-cath2.png

I just don't know about that style


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> OK, this isn't a relationship forum you two...


...It's not?  Uh-oh...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 19, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, we were lied to?


----------



## SL92 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm planning a different header for each category, those are placeholders.

But first suggestion? I never realized we were a team. Leave me to this skin, you can make a better one yourself if you have that much input.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]I'm planning a different header for each category, those are placeholders.

But first suggestion? I never realized we were a team. Leave me to this skin, you can make a better one yourself if you have that much input.[/quote]Uh, I'm kind of the guy in charge here  ^o)


----------



## SL92 (Sep 19, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]I'm planning a different header for each category, those are placeholders.
> 
> But first suggestion? I never realized we were a team. Leave me to this skin, you can make a better one yourself if you have that much input.


Uh, I'm kind of the guy in charge here  ^o) [/quote]Yes, and I'm the guy who volunteered to make a skin. If you'd like me to stop, and make it your own way, I have no problem with that. It'll lighten my workload, that's for sure.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 19, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="stormcommander said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]I'm planning a different header for each category, those are placeholders.
> 
> But first suggestion? I never realized we were a team. Leave me to this skin, you can make a better one yourself if you have that much input.


Uh, I'm kind of the guy in charge here  ^o) [/quote]Yes, and I'm the guy who volunteered to make a skin. If you'd like me to stop, and make it your own way, I have no problem with that. It'll lighten my workload, that's for sure.[/quote]You two! Stop bickering like children! Either you agree on something, or someone else does it! Does that work for ya?


----------



## Justin (Sep 19, 2008)

Correction:

There isn't anyone else to do it.

And watch it storm, you acted like that with Items and look at what you got out of it. : )


----------



## Tyler (Sep 19, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Correction:
> 
> There isn't anyone else to do it.
> 
> And watch it storm, you acted like that with Items and look at what you got out of it. : )


Justin, items are finished. It's just a matter of uploading them to the site. : )


----------



## Justin (Sep 19, 2008)

My work is not going up without any conflict, I hope that is realized.

Unless you redid it all. I'll be happy if you did.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 19, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and I'm the guy who volunteered to make a skin. If you'd like me to stop, and make it your own way, I have no problem with that. It'll lighten my workload, that's for sure.[/quote]You two! Stop bickering like children! Either you agree on something, or someone else does it! Does that work for ya?[/quote]...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two! Stop bickering like children! Either you agree on something, or someone else does it! Does that work for ya?[/quote]...[/quote]huzzawhat?


----------



## SL92 (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, at the moment, I only have time to do this on weekends, but I guess I'll work on it tonight.

If you ever wonder about the progress, just ask here, it's why I made it. =P


----------



## SL92 (Sep 24, 2008)

Couple of forum icons I did today.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't say I'm too keen on the skin so far. The colours just seem a bit dull. I guess that comes with autumn though.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mkay, this skin has the most trial-and-error I have ever ran into while making _anything_. I'm trying to get everything smooth, the gradients to flow right, theme it without overthemeing it, getting everything working right and thinking ahead to what I have to do with the winter skin, while trying to retain a laid-back feel.

I got a few more things done today, but I've re-done almost every image so far three or four times, so don't expect anything to stay.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 27, 2008)

The only thing I really like is the The Bell Tree text near the top, and even that needs to have a more ACish background to it like the TBT home site does.

I just think the skin is too brown.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 27, 2008)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> The only thing I really like is the The Bell Tree text near the top, and even that needs to have a more ACish background to it like the TBT home site does.
> 
> I just think the skin is too brown.


The TBT text isn't permanent.

We usually make the banner once the skin is complete.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 27, 2008)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> The only thing I really like is the The Bell Tree text near the top, and even that needs to have a more ACish background to it like the TBT home site does.
> 
> I just think the skin is too brown.


Placeholder banner, Storm's making the real one.

And if you over theme a skin, it just looks ugly. I think it was UB that said that...

And Odd beat me to this.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 27, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="nigel91 said:
			
		

> The only thing I really like is the The Bell Tree text near the top, and even that needs to have a more ACish background to it like the TBT home site does.
> 
> I just think the skin is too brown.


Placeholder banner, Storm's making the real one.

And if you over theme a skin, it just looks ugly. I think it was UB that said that...

And Odd beat me to this.[/quote]Don't overtheme it. Just don't use the same brown to light brown image over and over. It looks too brown. Add some white.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 27, 2008)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't overtheme it. Just don't use the same brown to light brown image over and over. It looks too brown. Add some white.[/quote]there already is a lot of white though

maybe some deeper colors like orange, red, gold in there a tad

not sure atm but i still think the main gradient could be better =)


----------



## SL92 (Sep 27, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there already is a lot of white though

maybe some deeper colors like orange, red, gold in there a tad

not sure atm but i still think the main gradient could be better =)[/quote]





> Mkay, this skin has the most trial-and-error I have ever ran into while making anything. I'm trying to get everything smooth, the gradients to flow right, theme it without overthemeing it, getting everything working right and thinking ahead to what I have to do with the winter skin, while trying to retain a laid-back feel.
> 
> I got a few more things done today, but I've re-done almost every image so far three or four times, so don't expect anything to stay.



I've tried every warm color there is, gold and orange stick out too much, red doesn't match anything and I'd have to redo the entire thing. Like I said, Animal Crossing is a very relaxed game, I'm going for a laid-back color scheme. Plus, you're looking at the autumn skin, the summer and spring skins will have some brighter colors, and then there's the banner and other details I haven't even got around to yet.

These are just suggestions, but I'm giving my reasoning as to why I can't follow them/have already tried them.

Not to mention, a skin needs uniqueness. If you look at any other skins I've made, they're different from what you'd expect from their theme. If we have a bright, colorful AC skin, it'd just blend in with the crowd. The subtitle of this was also meant to be Wood, the overall look being aimed for.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, how about get some wood images for the menu and forum backgrounds?


----------



## Jman (Sep 27, 2008)

It's alright so far... The only thing that bothers me is the kind of repetive gradient image for the H2, top_bar, #submenu, #submenu_bar, and .c foot. I see how you're trying to make it flow, and it is, but I think there needs to be more design, and less of the same. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 28, 2008)

hey shadow link, try using this image for the submenu bars.
Just to see how it looks.


----------



## JJH (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the skin. Other than the banner, which is a placeholder (right?), so I won't say anything about that, my only suggestion is maybe make the textured part of the background come down a bit futher, so there's a little less empty space.

Other than that, it's pretty good.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good suggestions, though I don't have the submenu bar included in this skin... 

I am getting more wood textures in there and I'm thinking of making the background image come down farther, but file sizes are a priority as well.


----------



## Zephent (Oct 2, 2008)

When can I expect to see this new skin up? It looks pretty good from what I see =O

Aesthetics are a big part of sites, and this skin looks really well themed to me.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 3, 2008)

Updates. The side borders now have shadow, and the category headers and collapse/expand buttons have been finished. Storm's started the banner, and we've started working together to wrap things up.

Gotta fix a copyright issue down at the bottom of the skin, I know.

Zyphent, probably a week from now, or maybe this weekend, depending on how much time I have to work on the skin.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2008)

see, other people making suggestions is a good thing not a bad thing =D


----------



## VantagE (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow I am liking the look of it a lot. xD


----------



## Jman (Oct 4, 2008)

I like what you added to the bottom, it really pulls out the colors. My only suggestion left- there are a few too many regular gradients. I think the submenu would look better with a solid color, or a low opacity color. Other than that, it's starting to grow little by little on me. =D


----------



## SL92 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks JMan and Vantage. Storm's been suggesting a few awesome things, and I know a guy that really helped me out with CSS.

This skin might be finished by tonight, at this pace.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll be done with the banner today too =)


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

*CEN-3.0-SORD*ing finally... :l I was getting tired of the white skin


----------



## Nigel (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking goood! I like the bottom bit. Can't you do that with the top as well?


----------



## SL92 (Oct 4, 2008)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> Looking goood! I like the bottom bit. Can't you do that with the top as well?


I'd thought of that, but I wouldn't know how to do it myself.

Kolvo: You try making three skins, while at the same time having a life.


----------



## Zephent (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent work, I cant wait for this place to be themed, im pretty pumped  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="nigel91 said:
			
		

> Looking goood! I like the bottom bit. Can't you do that with the top as well?


I'd thought of that, but I wouldn't know how to do it myself.

Kolvo: You try making three skins, while at the same time having a life.[/quote]I wasn't referring you to being lazy, but talking about how its been months since we actually got a plan to get one made. All summer, which is usually boring, would have had the skin made by then.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2008)

i finished the banner, but it'll be a "surprise"  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Zephent (Oct 4, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> i finished the banner, but it'll be a "surprise"  :gyroidgrin:


Oh man, im psyched  :gyroidveryhappy: 


Also, 100th post  :gyroidtongue: 

Think it'll be up soonish? No rush, just asking  :gyroidhappy:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2008)

im sure itll be by monday


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

Why suprise?.. Can't you just put it up now?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Why suprise?.. Can't you just put it up now?


the banner? the banner would look so weird on this current skin =0


----------



## Jman (Oct 4, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means on the test skin.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 4, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm's being difficult.

Like a little child.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 5, 2008)

ShadowLink- Better get started on a winter skin now LOL


----------



## SL92 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hehe, it's going to be finished today, it would've been done last night, but I had computer issues. The three other seasons will take me another day or so to finish, but we only need the autumn one right now anyway.

Yeah, I'm trying to make the top match the bottom, with limited success at the moment. ;>.>


----------



## Nigel (Oct 5, 2008)

I see your doing the top bit now.

Good job.


----------



## JJH (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks great SL. I actually added it to my favorites a while ago so I could watch your progress.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 5, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 5, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Done.[/quote]wooo! Storm, log on and install the skin!!!     


Edit:hey shadowlink, dont you think you can get the links above the banner closer to the center so they dont go outside the rest of all the content?


----------



## Tyler (Oct 5, 2008)

nigel91 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]Done.


wooo! Storm, log on and install the skin!!!     


Edit:hey shadowlink, dont you think you can get the links above the banner closer to the center so they dont go outside the rest of all the content?[/quote]The skin will be up tommrow *regardless* of when storm gets on. ; D

And plus I have to upload the skin. It's cause I have nothing better to do, unfortunately.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 5, 2008)

Christ, it took me a half hour just to copy and paste everything into a PM. I'm taking a break, and the other seasons will be done over the next week.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 5, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Christ, it took me a half hour just to copy and paste everything into a PM. I'm taking a break, and the other seasons will be done over the next week.[/quote]Imagine how long it's gonna take to get on the forum. : \


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm looking at the skin right here atm.  It looks good.

I have to talk to SL about two things

And I have to decide on a possible change to the banner

but it should be up soon... I just need to talk to SL about something first


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2008)

and not to brag, but i think the banner is pretteh cool!  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Zephent (Oct 5, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> and not to brag, but i think the banner is pretteh cool!  :gyroidgrin:


Lol I agree!

Is there going to be a banner per season? Or is it going to be a recolor?

I'd be happy either way, I just want a skin  :gyroidtongue:  Im just wondering.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2008)

banner per season

i like making them =)


----------



## Tyler (Oct 6, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> banner per season
> 
> i like making them =)


He hides people in them. If you look somewhere, you'll find someone special. ; 0

I told him he should've hid Darth_Vader one of the leaves though. 

Just to keep it real.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 6, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see franklin behind a tree. Is that it?


----------



## Tyler (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe. : O

And just if anyone wants to compare SL's skins from


----------



## Nigel (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the wood images used on that one.


----------



## SL92 (Oct 6, 2008)

The banner fits great, in my opinion. What was it you wanted to talk about?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like the skin was never tested in IE6

now it can't go up until everything is changed to be ok for IE users...

 -_-


----------



## SL92 (Oct 6, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> looks like the skin was never tested in IE6
> 
> now it can't go up until everything is changed to be ok for IE users...
> 
> -_-


Disclaimer: Forum best viewed with Firefox.

Screw IE users.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry, but that's not how you be a webdesigner  :gyroiddoh: 

 stupid IE6


----------



## SL92 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, it's not my problem some folks stick to inferior browsers. I knew about the IE6 thing, I had the problem with fish's skins when I was an internet noob who didn't have Firefox. Transparency keeps file sizes down, and is more organized.

No way in hell I'm going to have a job as a web designer.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

check your PMs


----------



## Zephent (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah man thats lame, is it just a bit of coding, or is the delay going to be fairly subsantial?

I never use IE, I keep it around as a backup if Firefox gives me problems (which is rare), but I much prefer firefox.

Just my personal opinion of course.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 6, 2008)

Storm, if it works with IE7, than there isn't a problem.

Well while we're at it let's make sure that the skin is compatible with Firefox 1 and on the PSP Browser.


----------



## Zephent (Oct 6, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Storm, if it works with IE7, than there isn't a problem.
> 
> Well while we're at it let's make sure that the skin is compatible with Firefox 1 and on the PSP Browser.


Check Opera if you get time, I visit on my Wii sometimes


----------



## Jman (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, I jumped on my PSP for a quick test.

*Results may be different on different firmwares. I'm using 4.01 M33-2. *

*Using the regular psp browser:* Everything loads perfectly, except it does take a while. It is not because of my signal because it's at 100% right now. There is one problem due to the amount of images. If you have any other pages open on a different tab or anything, you _will_ get the "Not enough memory" error. 

*Using the Mini Opera browser (hacked)* Again, everything loads perfectly. This browsers loads faster, and even with a few other tabs open, there was no "Not enough memory" error. 

So my findings are- *Fall TBT skin result for PSP: POSTIVE










*


----------



## Tyler (Oct 6, 2008)

JMan, I love you forever just for that. 

No homo, of course.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm currently working on a fix


----------



## Zephent (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jman (Oct 6, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JMan, I love you forever just for that.
> 
> No homo, of course.


*hugs*




XD 



Storm- Is it a CSS problem or something? Just wondering  If all else fails, you might have to try frames.  :ermm:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't worry... we were under a lot of sress because of this before and SL wanted it up anyway.  But this is very important to me because 25% of the internet uses IE6 and I don't want anyone having a bad first impression of TBT.  If everything goes according to plan, the only difference is that the box won't have a bottom.  This is not all bad though and it will look perfectly fine (except that you're used to it having a bottom), but the bottom also meant I couldn't do some potential things with the forum... in other words it's not that bad, but I still have to play with things.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm also realizing, because of the fixed background, it may not have a top either

I'm not sure how this will look, I'm about to try it... we can decide what to do once we have both options to look at


----------



## Jman (Oct 6, 2008)

you know- it might actually look better to have the background repeating vertically and horizontally. Here's the bg that was in


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> you know- it might actually look better to have the background repeating vertically and horizontally. Here's the bg that was in


----------



## Zephent (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't like the fade at first, but now im getting more used to it, I just dont like the fact that it leaves a lot of light colors around the skin, fall is vibrant and colorful to me.

But im a lot more used to the fade now, I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2008)

That would actually make the IE version better.  I'll talk to SL about that some other time

But anyway, it's almost ready.  There will be one where the box has no top or bottom that will be the default skin.  There will be another that you can go to if you like the top and bottom, etc

i think thats the best way to do it!


----------



## VantagE (Oct 6, 2008)

Zephent said:
			
		

> I didn't like the fade at first, but now im getting more used to it, I just dont like the fact that it leaves a lot of light colors around the skin, fall is vibrant and colorful to me.
> 
> But im a lot more used to the fade now, I think it looks pretty good.


I am not sure whether I like the fade or not...


----------



## Jman (Oct 6, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> > you know- it might actually look better to have the background repeating vertically and horizontally. Here's the bg that was in


----------



## Zephent (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont get a top or bottom in Firefox, was that part of the Fix?


Also, Oooh I like the reply box fade  :gyroidtongue: 


Edit: Nevermind, didnt see the new thread.


----------

